# Game 21: Celtics (8-12) at Pacers (12-7)



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Boston Celtics play the Indiana Pacers at the TD Banknorth Garden in Boston on Wednesday, December 14. The game will be at 7:30 and will be televised by FSNE.

The Indiana Pacers have not met their high expectations of play this season. During the offseason, the Pacers were thought to be a contending team in the East and would certainly boast a superior record at the quarter-way point of the season. Surprisingly, they have only won twelve of their nineteen games in the very competitive Central Division. With Ron Artest likely not playing (he did not play in their previous game and I'm sure Rick Carlisle will not be pleased with his recent trade request) and Jamaal Tinsley out, the Pacers _still_ have a decent team, though. Jermaine O'Neal is one of the best big men in the league, playing good offense and defense. Stephen Jackson is one of the better scorers and defenders in the league. Sarunas Jasikevicius is a tremendous passer and shooter (he's shooting over fifty percent from the field and the perimeter this season and 90% from the free throw line). He will be guarding Ricky Davis, most likely with Artest out, and in my opinion, will have a tough time trying to stay in front of a crafty shooting guard like Ricky. The Pacers have a good bench consisting of a great defending and rebounding big man in Jeff Foster, an all-around rookie in Danny Granger, and capable veterans filling out the bench.

The Indiana Pacers' last game was against the Memphis Grizzlies Saturday,  *W*, 80-66 *(*boxscore*)*. 
The Boston Celtics last game was against Dallas Mavericks,  *L*, 94-103 *(*boxscore*)*. 

The Pacers are 5-4 away and the Celtics are 6-5 at home.
 
* The probable starters for each team:*





 <table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr></tr></tbody> </table> 







Roster | *Game Site* | Team Stats | *Schedule* | Season Splits | *Game Notes*
 







*Roster* | Game Site | *Team Stats* | Schedule | *Season Splits* | Game Notes

*Game Preview** | *Please *wager* on this game at the* uCash Sportsbook !

*Please visit the *Indiana *Pacers *Forum** !*


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Indy gets to see firsthand who they really want to trade Artest for tonight. I'll be watching the Wolves tonight, but I'll be with you guys...in spirit.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The game is tomorrow so hopefully you'll be watching the C's Wednesday.


----------



## Rebounders_Rule! (Aug 18, 2005)

Will this be the game where Doc finally, once and for all, realizes that Perkins and Jefferson both absolutely have to get more minutes than Mark Blount? Every game, not just occasionally? If it is we just could pull off an upset. If it isn't we lose, big. And the "Fire Doc" Bandwagon gains some more passengers.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Do we really need a game thread? We can jus write in "Loss", and that will sum it up.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

KingHandles said:


> Do we really need a game thread? We can jus write in "Loss", and that will sum it up.



Sadly I agree, but not because of the players, I think we have a great shot at beating Indy, but because we'll be outcoached...by a huge margin.

For further info on this please see: Pacers vs Celtics 2005 Playoffs.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

KingHandles said:


> Do we really need a game thread? We can jus write in "Loss", and that will sum it up.


Pathetic.

How can you just go ahead and say oh yeah we lost already. This is the NBA, any team can win on any given night. See: Hawks beat the Spurs..etc. You seem like the kind of person someone wouldn't want on their team because of a losing attitude, but that could just be my opinion.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Good Luck 2night guys...





*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Lanteri said:


> Pathetic.
> 
> How can you just go ahead and say oh yeah we lost already. This is the NBA, any team can win on any given night. See: Hawks beat the Spurs..etc. You seem like the kind of person someone would want on their team because of a losing attitude, but that could just be my opinion.


They WOULD want me on the team because of a losing attitude?

Im just saying. We are not playing good basketball, until we are, my attitude will be the same.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

I honestly think we are pretty close. Perks is showing some great signs. AJ is as well. West has been soild at the point. Ricky has been great. Pierce has been one of the top 3 wing players in the game this season. We are not that far off from being consistently good.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

KingHandles said:


> They WOULD want me on the team because of a losing attitude?
> 
> Im just saying. We are not playing good basketball, until we are, my attitude will be the same.


Wouldn't. 

I don't know, maybe it's just the fact that I'm an athlete myself, I've always thought if you go into a game thinking you're going to lose, you probably will. Obviously we as fans don't have an effect on how the game plays out, but it still disgusts me anyways.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Any given team can beat another on any given night. That's why they play the games instead of just giving the NBA Championship to the best team on paper.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

Causeway said:


> I honestly think we are pretty close. Perks is showing some great signs. AJ is as well. West has been soild at the point. Ricky has been great. Pierce has been one of the top 3 wing players in the game this season. We are not that far off from being consistently good.


No offense, but this is typical Boston delusional fan-speak. We are NOT close. We are not even sniffing being consistently good. I am not a baseball fan, but it was very apparent that the Red Sox were CLOSE every year for a good period of time. So when they won it all, while people were probably surprised (especially in the way it happenned), it was not a complete shock. For the Celtics to play consistently good right now, to me, would be a complete and utter shock.

Optimism is great and I agree with Lanteri and PDub that any team can win on any given night. Saying we are close sounds to me like blind optimism.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Causeway said:


> I honestly think we are pretty close. Perks is showing some great signs. AJ is as well. West has been soild at the point. Ricky has been great. Pierce has been one of the top 3 wing players in the game this season. We are not that far off from being consistently good.



You forgot to mention our number one enemy: Doc Rivers.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

sounds pretty winnable w/o Pierce getting harassed by Artest. I really hope they are teammates in Beantown soon, surprise, surprise.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> You forgot to mention our number one enemy: Doc Rivers.


Yeah no kidding. Heh


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

I think it will be close. 
If Pierce doesn't play, it could get scary, unless one of the newbies pulls a break out game. 
Play Gomes, play Gomes, play Gomes....
And for the record, Raef, it is TIME for redemption
Can I get an Amen??


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

amen


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

PatBateman said:


> No offense, but this is typical Boston delusional fan-speak. We are NOT close. We are not even sniffing being consistently good. I am not a baseball fan, but it was very apparent that the Red Sox were CLOSE every year for a good period of time. So when they won it all, while people were probably surprised (especially in the way it happenned), it was not a complete shock. For the Celtics to play consistently good right now, to me, would be a complete and utter shock.
> 
> Optimism is great and I agree with Lanteri and PDub that any team can win on any given night. Saying we are close sounds to me like blind optimism.


None taken.

However I've been a fan for many many years. I was lucky to see the Celtics of the 80's and have since lived through 20 years of no titles. In other towns that might be acceptable. In Boston it's not.

I've seen the 15 win team and the ECF teams. I am as optimistic now as I have been for 20 years. I know that is not saying a whole lot however...there's different types of "bad" or not great teams.

For example - there's the Knicks of 2004-05. Little to no youth with promise. Little to no tradable parts. Just in general suck.

The 2005-06 are not that. Perkins, AJ, West, Green, Gomes...all give me hope. Banks, Greene, Reed, Allen - at worst are tradable. 

Davis is playing fantastic. Pierce is having a superstar season.

Be pessimistic all you want. In fact I think being pessimistic is more "typical Boston delusional fan-speak". 

I am sure in the near future when it clicks you'll hop on the bandwagon.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

bump

Game in a hour.

Game Preview


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

GREAT NEWS!

I just saved a bunch of money on my car insurance by switching to Geico...and I figured how to make the TiVo work on my TV tuner.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Would _*you*_ trade for Artest?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

KingHandles said:


> Would _*you*_ trade for Artest?


Well according to Tommy he's a "Top 10 player in the league." 

But would I? Hell yes!


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

I thought it was funny how Pierce had no idea how to answer the questions about Artest. He made up some pretty good answers though. Even though I think they were the complete opposite of what he *really * feels!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

On Marcus:

"They were going to activate him today but were hesitant."


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> On Marcus:
> 
> "They were going to activate him today but were hesitant."


I think they said that Banks was hesitant...anyway, he should be back on Friday.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

That was the worst pass I've ever seen in my life.

What was Pierce thinking? He almost hit the rim.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Great court awareness by Perkins on the low block, passing to a cutting Mark Blount for a layup. In my opinion, Al would've tried to force the shot but Perkins looked calm and saw the open man.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> That was the worst pass I've ever seen in my life.
> 
> What was Pierce thinking? He almost hit the rim.


That was pretty bad, I think I got it recoreded. :rofl:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Delonte got a haircut? Am I missing something?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Yeah, he did.

The Celtics are moving the basketball very well and swigning it to the the open man by making the extra pass (Delonte West hit a three via this offensive method). Rick Carlisle will easily recognize this though.

The Celtics are also playing aggressive defense (Perkins picking up a steal and passing it to Ricky Davis for a fast-break layup).


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Mark Blount is shooting and scoring well and is also recording a lot of assists.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Mark Blount is shooting and scoring well and is also recording a lot of assists.



Haha, Mike said it's nice to hear "Mark Blount and emotion" in the same sentance.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Maybe it's Greene's coming out party??


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Celtics up by one at the end of the first, 22-21.




> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#061642">*INDIANA PACERS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Anthony Johnson, PG</td><td>10</td><td>3-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Sarunas Jasikevicius, G</td><td>11</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Fred Jones, SG</td><td>3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jeff Foster, C</td><td>4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Stephen Jackson, GF</td><td>12</td><td>2-5</td><td>1-1</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jermaine O'Neal, FC</td><td>8</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Danny Granger, F</td><td>3</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">David Harrison, C</td><td>4</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*9-17*</td><td>*1-2*</td><td>*2-2*</td><td>*0*</td><td>*8*</td><td>*7*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*7*</td><td>*7*</td><td>*21*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td>*00.0%*</td><td>*50.0%*</td><td>*10000.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 7 (6)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>12</td><td>2-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>8</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, G</td><td>2</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>10</td><td>1-1</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>5</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>5</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">3</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>10</td><td>5-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*10-25*</td><td>*1-2*</td><td>*1-3*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*10*</td><td>*9*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*22*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td>*00.0%*</td><td>*50.0%*</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 4 (4)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

That was an impressive shot by Orien.

Hopefully he continues to improve his offense.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Raef continues his awfulness.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Indiana can't seem to get their offense going in the second quarter. Boston is playing tough defense and the Pacers just can't seem to hit their shots.


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

Add Raef in the trade for Artest.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Gommmmmeeeeesssss


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Haha. What a dub. JO missed the dunk.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Wow, the Pacers are sucking bad. O'Neal just missed a wide open Dunk.


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

Artest was wrong.They do need him!!


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Im lovin this new step away from D West. Jefferson is showing great hustle.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

It's krazy how Ricky hangs in the air in mid jumper to avoid blocks...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

That's a very good shooting technique. It reminds me of Len Bias though.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

What would you call shooting while getting off the ground for .000001 seconds, like I do, lol. Oh what I would give to be able to hang like that...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

What a nice layup by Pierce (almost a circus shot). He did get fouled though.

The Pacers' offense is horrible.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Pacers call a timeout, 42-28 with 2 minutes to go.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Not a bad half...We actually might have a shot... :angel:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Lanteri said:


> What would you call shooting while getting off the ground for .000001 seconds, like I do, lol.


Like Antoine Walker?

A jump shot/set-shot hybrid.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Premier said:


> Like Antoine Walker?
> 
> A jump shot/set-shot hybrid.


Oh please god don't compare me to Antoine Walker. I'm your typical white guy. Spot up shooter for life.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Yeah! Nice 3 buy D West to end the half!!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Celtics are up by 16. WOW.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Celtics held the Pacers to ten points in the second quarter, 31 in the half (the lowest they've held an opponent this season; they held the Pistons to 38).


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

If Delonte keeps on making corner three-point shots, we should use him like Bruce Bowen. Pierce and Davis can penetrate near Delonte's side and draw his defender to the ball. They would then find him and he would hit the shot 40% of the time.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Celtics up 16 at the half to the Pacers, 47-31.




> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#061642">*INDIANA PACERS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">
> </td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Anthony Johnson, PG</td><td>12</td><td>3-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Sarunas Jasikevicius, G</td><td>19</td><td>2-5</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Fred Jones, SG</td><td>11</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jeff Foster, C</td><td>18</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Stephen Jackson, GF</td><td>22</td><td>3-9</td><td>1-2</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">2</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jermaine O'Neal, FC</td><td>17</td><td>2-11</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Danny Granger, F</td><td>8</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">David Harrison, C</td><td>5</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*12-35*</td><td>*2-8*</td><td>*5-8*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*15*</td><td>*8*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*10*</td><td>*13*</td><td>*31*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*00.0%*</td><td>*25.0%*</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 10 (15)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13">
> ...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

That was a quick cut into the lead...


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

WOW. What kind of call was that on Blount?


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

A complete BS one.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

Causeway said:


> None taken.
> 
> However I've been a fan for many many years. I was lucky to see the Celtics of the 80's and have since lived through 20 years of no titles. In other towns that might be acceptable. In Boston it's not.
> 
> ...


There is a difference between being pessimistic and being realistic. Obviously you didn't glean that from my post. What bandwagon are you talking about? I root for the Celtics whether they win or lose, but I also don't kid myself as to where they are in the league.

btw, I am not as down on this team as it may seem. A lot of it has to do with the coach. I hate his rotations with a passion. For example, Blount should not play center the rest of the year, the guy is not an NBA center. I like the Perk/Blount combo on the court.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

http://s59.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=22MAZMG4BQVR92AA6QLFEE7PE4


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Two stats that I like the most right now: 

Kendrick Perkins- 20 minutes, 1 foul
Al Jefferson- 15 minutes, 0 fouls


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Lanteri said:


> Two stats that I like the most right now:
> 
> Kendrick Perkins- 20 minutes, 1 foul
> Al Jefferson- 15 minutes, 0 fouls



And they're contributing all around.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Lanteri said:


> WOW. What kind of call was that on Blount?


You got to love his reaction though. Blount with emotion equals decent center.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Blount has actually be animated the entire game, it's a totally different look, ha ha!! 
The Pacers must be bumming without Artest right now he always gave Paul fits.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Celtics lead the Pacers by eleven through three quarters, 62-51:



> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#061642">*INDIANA PACERS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Anthony Johnson, PG</td><td>17</td><td>5-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>12</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Sarunas Jasikevicius, G</td><td>31</td><td>4-12</td><td>2-8</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>11</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Fred Jones, SG</td><td>22</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jeff Foster, C</td><td>24</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-2</td><td align="right">3</td><td>7</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Stephen Jackson, GF</td><td>34</td><td>4-17</td><td>2-6</td><td>6-8</td><td align="right">2</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>16</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jermaine O'Neal, FC</td><td>29</td><td>4-16</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">2</td><td>8</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>9</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Danny Granger, F</td><td>8</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">David Harrison, C</td><td>5</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Scot Pollard, C</td><td>4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*19-58*</td><td>*4-17*</td><td>*10-15*</td><td>*10*</td><td>*29*</td><td>*12*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*10*</td><td>*18*</td><td>*52*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*00.0%*</td><td>*23.5%*</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 10 (17)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13">
> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">
> ...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Nice decision by Orien to go coast-to-coast after Johnson abused him on a layup and was slow running back up the court. Orien took advantage of the unorganized defense and drew a foul.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I don't get why everyone called the Pacers one of the top 3 to 5 in the league at the start of the season. Even WITH Artest I don't see it. Other than O'Neill and Artest who is so great on their team??? Jackson is a shooter but not much more. Granger will be awesome but he's a rook. Tinsley is always hurt as is their center of glass Foster.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Fred Jones! Oh my goodness.

Great pass from Orien to Jefferson but Granger, being the great defender he is, knocks the ball away with ease.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Nice...Nice dunk from Jones...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

whiterhino said:


> I don't get why everyone called the Pacers one of the top 3 to 5 in the league at the start of the season. Even WITH Artest I don't see it. Other than O'Neill and Artest who is so great on their team??? Jackson is a shooter but not much more. Granger will be awesome but he's a rook. Tinsley is always hurt as is their center of glass Foster.


Healthy, motivated, and happy, the Pacers are one of the best in the league. Opinions of the general fan at the start of th season. 

* Jermaine O'Neal* is a good defender and can score multiple ways (though he seems reluctant to post up as much as he should). He has a great face-up game though his shot isn't falling. *Jeff Foster* is one of the best defending and rebounding centers in the league (I would say Ben Wallace is the only better defender _and_ rebounder out of the big men). *Ron Artest* is the best perimeter defender in the league and can score and rebound very well (Artest has a very nice post-up game too and is always a mismatch for the opponent due to his size and defensive abilities). It's too bad he's depressed. *Stephen Jackson* can score, shoot, and defend. In my opinion, he's just as good as Ricky Davis. *Jamaal Tinsley*, when healthy, is a decent scorer, a good passer, and a slightly below average defender. *Sarunas Jasikevicius* can flat-out shoot the ball and is a great passer. *David Harrison* is a nice, young scoring center. *Danny Granger* can do it all - score, rebound, pass, and play great defense.* Anthony Johnson* is a capable backup point guard to Saras and Jamaal. He can score and pass very well.* Rick Carlisle* is the best coach in the league.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

KingHandles said:


> Nice...Nice dunk from Jones...



That was awful defense by Raef on that dunk, if I were him, I'd put my arms over my head to protect it. 

Nasty dunk.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

That was a nice 3 from Paul a few minutes ago lol.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Premier said:


> Healthy, motivated, and happy, the Pacers are one of the best in the league. Opinions of the general fan at the start of th season.
> 
> * Jermaine O'Neal* is a good defender and can score multiple ways (though he seems reluctant to post up as much as he should). He has a great face-up game though his shot isn't falling. *Jeff Foster* is one of the best defending and rebounding centers in the league (I would say Ben Wallace is the only better defender _and_ rebounder out of the big men). *Ron Artest* is the best perimeter defender in the league and can score and rebound very well (Artest has a very nice post-up game too and is always a mismatch for the opponent due to his size and defensive abilities). It's too bad he's depressed. *Stephen Jackson* can score, shoot, and defend. In my opinion, he's just as good as Ricky Davis. *Jamaal Tinsley*, when healthy, is a decent scorer, a good passer, and a slightly below average defender. *Sarunas Jasikevicius* can flat-out shoot the ball and is a great passer. *David Harrison* is a nice, young scoring center. *Danny Granger* can do it all - score, rebound, pass, and play great defense.* Anthony Johnson* is a capable backup point guard to Saras and Jamaal. He can score and pass very well.* Rick Carlisle* is the best coach in the league.


Yeah I mean I read all that but I still don't buy it. I think JO is overated. Tinsley is always injured. Harrison doesn't play much. I don't think Jackson is anything special, I mean Ricky I guess is a good comparison but that's not a superstar...I think Ricky is a tiny bit better. Sarunas yes he's good but another rook albeit and older experienced one. I just see holes and now without Artest I think they are mediocre unless they pull off a great deal which I doubt since they are in a bad position.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Raef out please, he just ran away from O'Neal whlie he was receiving a ball inside.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Mark Blount gets an offensive rebound (sort of) and then knocks the ball off his knee out of bounds. The refs call it a jump ball though.

The Pacers are shooting 33.8% from the field. The Celtics, 43.9%.

If the Pacers were playing normally, we wouldn't be winning.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I sure hope that Mark is set to play on my fantasy league team tonight.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

BTW, did anyone download my small movie?


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> BTW, did anyone download my small movie?


I did.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> BTW, did anyone download my small movie?


In progress...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

CanteriWalker said:


> I did.



Pehkins is nasty.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

O'Neal's missed two dunks tonight. Hahahhahaha.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

That last shot of Orien's looked like how I shoot. Haha...Legs going out, leaning back...


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

Wait a minute is our defense improved or our offense's going down?

Where's the 100 point game we used to have last season?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Why would you give the ball to Orien Green with the shot clock at two seconds?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

CanteriWalker said:


> Wait a minute is our defense improved or our offense's going down?
> 
> Where's the 100 point game we used to have last season?


The Pacers just are horrible offensively tonight. They can't make their baskets.

The Celtics have been pretty bad at shooting tonight too. Slight improvements on defense. We have regressed on offens due to the poor shooting of Ricky and Paul.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Pierce is just rubbing it in.... :banana: 

I KNEW WE WOULD WIN THIS ONE!!!


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

I think the Celts are pretty much that bad on offense this season.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

KingHandles said:


> Pierce is just rubbing it in.... :banana:
> 
> I KNEW WE WOULD WIN THIS ONE!!!



Me too.

http://basketballboards.net/forum/vbookie.php?do=viewitem&item_id=3816


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

CanteriWalker said:


> I think the Celts are pretty much that bad on offense this season.



They're in the upper half of the league in offense. If anything their defense needs a lot of help, not their offense.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

That haven't been that bad, particularly due to Pierce and Davis.

They are averaging 96.3 points per game including this game.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Al Jefferson wins the Tommy Award.


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

Cheers for Big Al!! :cheers:


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

Blount is starting to come around as long as Doc keeps him on the court always with Perk or Big Al.

Why did Raef play so much? Give those extra minutes to Perk. DOC you drive me crazy with this, Perk needs more minutes!!

Raef---> <vomit noise> 

Tommy was funny tonight, he said that Pollard looked like the cavemen from the Geico commercials. And another funny thing he said was that Raef should keep taking shots, lol!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

PatBateman said:


> Blount is starting to come around as long as Doc keeps him on the court always with Perk or Big Al.
> 
> Why did Raef play so much? Give those extra minutes to Perk. DOC you drive me crazy with this, Perk needs more minutes!!
> 
> ...



I, too, believe that Raef played way too much, even though NBA.com says he played 17 minutes.

He didn't do anything special and was as bad as ever on defense.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Wasn't Pierce playing with a sprained ankle and Davis with a high fever?

Nice follow dunk by Perk, thanks for the vid, Aqua.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

PatBateman said:


> There is a difference between being pessimistic and being realistic. Obviously you didn't glean that from my post. What bandwagon are you talking about? I root for the Celtics whether they win or lose, but I also don't kid myself as to where they are in the league.
> 
> btw, I am not as down on this team as it may seem. A lot of it has to do with the coach. I hate his rotations with a passion. For example, Blount should not play center the rest of the year, the guy is not an NBA center. I like the Perk/Blount combo on the court.


_Realistically _ we just won a game that the _pessimists_ claimed we had no shot of winning. And we won big.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Premier said:


> Why would you give the ball to Orien Green with the shot clock at two seconds?




beacuase they thought for that second that he was tracy mcgrady


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

David Harrison gave me his wristband :biggrin:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Gerald Green said:


> David Harrison gave me his wristband :biggrin:



Link doesn't work.

You know, I'm really starting to hate you!

1st you meet players, then the media, now you get wristbands?

Damn you.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

http://img475.imageshack.us/img475/8375/woody2fl.jpg

that should work


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Wow Gerald Green, glad you like the Celtics, because you have the luck of the Irish!!! 

My son would kill for even one of the souvenirs you've got!!


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Causeway said:


> _Realistically _ we just won a game that the _pessimists_ claimed we had no shot of winning. And we won big.


 :clap: :clap: :cheers: 

You betcha!
Hope springs eternal for the Celtic's fan. 
There is ALWAYS a chance.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

Causeway said:


> _Realistically _ we just won a game that the _pessimists_ claimed we had no shot of winning. And we won big.



Why are you quoting my post? Where did I ever say we were going to lose the game? Furthermore, we didn't "win big" since we let the Pacers hang around the whole game. Dickerson was reporting Doc was lamenting this during a timeout and pleading with the team to "win big" and finish them off.


----------

